

OpenCV knows where you’re looking with eye tracking - bcl
http://hackaday.com/2012/05/30/opencv-knows-where-youre-looking-with-eye-tracking/

======
therobot24
I did this as part of a class project last year with opencv. It's actually not
too difficult:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcEsDJA0CWE>

Edit: forgot to mention it was done with just a webcam...no fancy glasses

------
tswicegood
Eye based window/input focus. I've been wanting this for years.

~~~
zerostar07
Some things are so obvious it's worth wondering why we don't have them yet. I
mean, multitouch is the best we can do?

~~~
excuse-me
ob Hitch-Hikers quote

For years radios had been operated by means of pressing buttons and turning
dials; then as the technology became more sophisticated the controls were made
touch-sensitive--you merely had to brush the panels with your fingers; now all
you had to do was wave your hand in the general direction of the components
and hope.

It saved a lot of muscular expenditure, of course, but meant that you had to
sit infuriatingly still if you wanted to keep listening to the same program.

------
stfu
Have there been any studies on the effect of shining IR LEDs in such a close
proximity into the eye?

~~~
excuse-me
There is a large scale research project using a 10^30mW IR source - the study
has been run on land animals for the last 500MYr

------
mistercow
Now if this can just be incorporated into Dasher, I can finally get rid of
these pesky hands.

------
ericmoritz
That's pretty cool. It's been a fantasy of mine to control the mouse cursor
with my eyes.

~~~
modeless
Imagine how annoying hover effects would be! New input modalities just can't
be bolted on to existing UIs. That's why Windows tablets have always flopped
and iOS looks nothing like Mac OS.

------
Leszek
Awesome, this is exactly the sort of thing I'm working on in my PhD. Glad to
see it's becoming mainstream.

~~~
therobot24
really, what approach are you taking? I've written some stuff on eye tracking
and have found basic methods like correlation work best

